# wget --- Datei umbenennen ? / Owner



## Sebigf (14. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen !

Ich habe habe mit wget eine Datei gesaugt. Klar, was sonst 
Nun brauche ich diese Funktion öfters, und da soll die Übersicht da bleiben. Ich würde gerne die Dateien selber immer umbenennen bei dem wget. Geht das irgendwie ?

Oder muss ich das mit einer anderen Sprache im nachinein ändern ?


# Owner

Ich habe gesehen, dass die Dateien (logischerweise) als "wwwrun" gesetzt werden (Owner). Nun ist ja dann das Problem, dass ich die Dateien auch mit einem FTP-Programm (FlashFXP usw) löschen muss, bei Bedarf...

Kann ich das irgendwie beeinflussen oder direkt beim wget berücktigen ?

Danke


----------



## Arne Buchwald (14. August 2006)

man wget

Parameter -O ...


----------



## Sebigf (15. August 2006)

Danke für deine Antwort...

Leider geht das nicht ganz...


Ist mit "-O" der Owner oder der Dateiname gemeint ?
Es geht bei mir irgendwie nicht:


```
wget -P /zielpfad/muh/ http://www.domain.de/datei.zip -O neu.zip
```


Was mache ich falsch ?

Danke


----------



## sebezahn (24. September 2006)

Hi,

Etwas spät, aber vielleicht hast du die Lösung ja noch nicht gefunden.

wget http://wasauchimmer.de/file.html -Oneuername.html

Zwischen -O und dem File KEIN Lehrzeichen!

Viel Glück,
Sebezahn


----------

